# Adult Separation Anxiety



## CPS624 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi everyone! :smile

All the posts I've read are about puppies; so, here's the scenario.

We have a 5 yr old female (prefect angel!) and will soon be fostering a 6 yr old male. All of his traits are typical V, EXCEPT the separation anxiety I've been warned about. 

Current owners got him from a family member in KY who could no longer care for him. Now he's in FL & from what I'm told they are gone all day for work and school (leave at 6 am, return at 4pm). I'm also told that the current owners said they do not have time to work on his anxiety. Current owners state that he has only had 2 destructive incidents and is fully potty trained. However, can NOT be crated due to self inflicted injury trying to get out of the crate. :sad

I'm thinking the poor baby went from a secure home to being alone all day and that really freaked him out. 

I'm a stay at home mom. Everyone goes for a 3+ mile walk every morning (I'm thinking exercise will help) & I'm only gone to run errands for a max of 2 hrs. Sometimes I'm only gone 30 mins, because, hey I have all week to get things done lol

The foster could turn into an adoption, so I really want to help this guy.

So, my question is; Has anyone dealt with separation anxiety in an adult? And if so, what are some tried and true methods?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I fostered, then adopted a 6-7 year old male. He has severe separation anxiety, and containment phobia. 
He also suffers from anxiety if his mentally, and physical needs aren't met.
A structured routine, taking him to classes, outings during the week, and off leash exercise has helped him be calmer. Fed 2x a day, as close to the same time, as possible. 
But he still can not be crated, or left alone. But he is relaxed, and does not have to be touching you 24/7. When he first came to my home, you couldn't even walk without him trying to be touching you. 
My dog sounds a lot more severe, than the one your considering as a foster.
I was told his problems started, when the owner moved to a new home. They tried 2 different prescriptions from the vet. One he had a bad reaction to, and the other showed no improvement. 
I've tried a thunder shirt, DAP spray, Composure, and CBD treats.
The thunder shirt slightly helps. Mental, and physical exercise is what has helped the most.
As a rule, changing homes does cause these dogs to have set backs. But if it's to a structured home, with someone that can spend more time with them. It's worth it in the long run.
You didn't say if you have the backing of a rescue. Some will pay for a behaviorist to work with you.


----------

